# Bad Wolf



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

It's nothing...it's just a wolf. 

Yep, a wolf! This is one of the local wolves, definitely a gorgeous fellow. He is the reason my goats are locked up at night! As handsome as he is, I'd rather he not snack on goats!

Someday, I might get a LGD for some added security, it just isn't feasible right now.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Wow!!! Beautiful (and yet scary..)


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Holy :shocked::shocked::shocked:

Gorgeous fellow for sure , but :shocked::shocked::shocked:


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh wow! I think wolves are beautiful creatures, but I would really prefer to admire them from a whole lot bigger distance than that! :shocked:


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

Mama Mia! He looks so close. He's a beauty, but I could live without his beauty in my neighborhood. I pray for protection for your goats. I'm glad you lock them up at night.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Is it legal to kill them? We have them here too but I have never seen one near my house like that!


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> Is it legal to kill them? We have them here too but I have never seen one near my house like that!


Not sure, and I wouldn't unless there was an actual problem. There was a very controversial wolf hunt here in the UP this past year. Hunters were allowed to bag 43 wolves total, but only got 22.

And actually, people with livestock here have almost no problems with wolves taking animals. There is one farm in the very eastern that had a lot of trouble. But the farmer also didn't do anything to protect his cattle, barely fed and watered them, and didn't bother to remove dead animals from the property (inviting more predators to the area by letting the dead cattle stay where they fell). Heck, the state even GAVE him fencing to reinforce his cattle and to protect them, and it was never used. He had three donkeys for protection, two died and one was seized because it was in terrible condition.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Glad they are not a problem as a rule. That could be heartbreaking and costly for sure.

Sounds like the animals the wolves got on that farm were better off that way


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Aye, it is a bad situation there. Mostly for the animals left at the mercy of a man who doesn't care. He taught his local wolves that there is an all you can eat buffet on his property, so no wonder his losses are so high. Here is another story done on it. The state actually gave him those donkeys, with taxpayer money, for him to neglect.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh my!!! Sooooo happy those are not near me. He makes our coyotes look like puppies  I am happy you shared because that's the closest I want to see one lol


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

What an article....you know, being that he is in an outlying area, he needs to take MORE precautions, not less! Maybe if they stop compensating his losses,he'll smarten up. That's a lotta dough to lose!


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

Whoa.. he does look like the bid bad wolf.


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

NyGoatMom said:


> Is it legal to kill them? We have them here too but I have never seen one near my house like that!


I hope you wouldn't kill an animal. Try calling animal control.:2cents:


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

I would def kill any animal killing mine ... Then I would call animal controll.. There has to be a happy medium other wise there is greater loss... The only way animal control does anything is after losses and only if u saw the offending animal actually attacking.... Neighbor up road has 7/8 wolf as pet... It killed our nd wether .... We had no recourse because we did not see it happen .... Even though the wolf was white and covered in goats blood! We let him know if the animal set foot on our property again it would be shot on site.... We have not seen him since.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

One of the biggest predators of goats, well livestock in general are believe it or not our friendly neighborhood dog. Not saying the wild animals can't be a problem just saying that the one we least expect is sometimes the worse culprit. I have always lived in the bush in northern Canada with bears, wolves and other various wild animals and have never had a problem with them. My friend lives just out of town and has lost numerous goats to the neighbors dogs......


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

What a beautiful creature! I think they are gorgeous and sincerely hope the stay away from my area! As for killing them, around here it is accepted that if you see a wild animal that is endangering your animals, it is legal to kill them and then contact the game wardens.


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

I agree they are beautiful regal animals my neighbors wolf is just beautiful aw inspiring actually .... I feel the same way About cougers they are sooo pretty but they will not be left alone if they hurt my animals...let us not forget our Children also look like prey to these guys .... Best to always be alert


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Darlaj said:


> I would def kill any animal killing mine ... Then I would call animal controll.. There has to be a happy medium other wise there is greater loss... The only way animal control does anything is after losses and only if u saw the offending animal actually attacking.... Neighbor up road has 7/8 wolf as pet... It killed our nd wether .... We had no recourse because we did not see it happen .... Even though the wolf was white and covered in goats blood! We let him know if the animal set foot on our property again it would be shot on site.... We have not seen him since.


We had a similar run in with a neighbors dog. The neighbors son is a little "off" and was taking down the fence in-between the two properties. Our back field backs up to their yard. The kid wanted to watch us train the dogs. I also had my agility equipment set up back there. And he used to lure my younger dogs under the fence into his yard so they could "play". He even had one of my dogs overnight ! I combed the area screaming his name crying my eyes out while this kids parents knew this but thought it best to let my dog sleep with their kid till the morning and because he looked hungry !
Even in the morning , when my husband found the broken fence , they were playing in the yard with my dog ! If my husband didn't peak over and see my dog , i don't think i would have gotten him back ! A little off track here sorry .
These people think that all dogs play with each other and there is no danger .
Well , their dog has come over a few times. The last time my husband and i had a huge argument with them. Their dog was chasing our sheep who were in the electric fence that was off since we were in the process of moving them from the paddock into it. The dog slipped under and chased them down , no bites yet , but if we weren't there there would have been. Out of rage I yelled at them that they were paying for the broken electric fence and any other losses occurred and if their dog stepped one foot under that fence it would be shot on site and tossed back over. With that said , my husband cleaned it up a bit and said we were in the right and it would be done. He would dispatch the dog and call animal control , end of story. Never heard from them again nor have i heard the dog in their yard again. I feel sorry for their dog , there are many things going on because the owners are clueless , but i have to protect MY animals first , others second. If anything goes to harm my animals , I will do what i have to do to protect them. But i will try to do it in such a way no one gets hurt , but i have no problem taking one out if i have to. Animal control cannot do anything just because of a sighting .


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Beautiful as he is, he's just as scary! LOL! But he's just beautiful! Glad they leave your goats be


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

what a pretty boy!!!! I love wolves. they're so majestic. glad your goaties are safe. I know you'll keep them that way!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

It sure is a regal animal! All we have as predators are coyotes and feral dogs around here! (and coydogs- neighbor shot a yote that was 75#- he had it mounted!)
Glad you keep your animals in at night!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

HorsePrerace said:


> I hope you wouldn't kill an animal. Try calling animal control.:2cents:


Animal control here is people bringing them in.In other words....it doesn't happen. A sighting is not going to get action.
Yes, I would shoot it if it were near my animals and it's legal.I have a responsibility as a livestock owner to protect them.Sometimes it's not a pretty job.


----------



## Cadence (Jul 20, 2013)

Stacykins said:


> It's nothing...it's just a wolf.


Please tell me that was a whovian reference


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

That was the first thing I thought of. ... Rose Tyler!


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Cadence said:


> Please tell me that was a whovian reference


Right on the nose


----------



## FuzzyTop (Dec 30, 2013)

Wow! Wolves are beautiful animals but if there were one in my neighborhood I'd be scaring it off somehow to make sure it didn't feel comfortable hanging around people and homes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

I figure the thing to do is to make one's animal pen a hard target for the predators in the neighbourhood, rather than try to wipe out every wolf or coyote that comes within gunshot of one's property. Easier on one's nerves, one's ammunition stocks, and the local wildlife population--speaking as one who lives out in the bush. I hope I've got all my defences built right.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Wolves are one of my favorite animals, so I personally am not a fan of large scale wolf hunts, especially when they shoot from helicopters. The wolves have no chance. I do see where farmers/ranchers are coming from, but it seems most of the time wolves leave livestock alone. Most of the stories I read of livestock being killed are because of dogs and coyotes. My neighbor, for example, HATES wolves. But he doesn't fence his cattle, and only has one LGD that mainly stays by the house. He ranges his cattle in multiple states. Then again, this is the neighbor who could care less if his goat that we gave him gets hit by a car, and removes the broken leg himself... Yeah. My neighbor is trying to be a rancher, but he has almost no money, and we put his horses back in for him when they get out all the time. I almost think that people get so caught up in hating wolves, etc that they forget about the things they could do with out killing. 
Now, if you see a wolf trying to kill your animals, then yes, shoot it. Same with a dog, coyote, etc. That is your duty to protect your animals. But when they go out and try to kill a mass of wolves without proof that they have killed animals, that bugs me. I really, really don't want to start an argument, but this is a sensitive topic for me, so I just wanted to put my opinion in.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Its legal in any state to defend yourself and your property. Including your livestock. Thank God we dont have wolves around here. But along with anything else that could cause harm to my goaties, if it touches my property, it ends up taking a long dirt nap or a free ride to the dump.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

The wolves have gotten so bad in the northwest that people who used to hunt deer/elk in their own areas, are being forced to hunt outta state. This hasnt happened so much in Washington yet but idaho is thick with them as is Montana. Though you can hunt em in Montana at least now. The sick thing is they are actually catching wolf packs thrill killing and not eating what they are killing.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Yeah, thrill killing is not okay. IMO, if an animal is going to be killed, it needs to be used. We have not had any problems with wolves either, not even coyotes thankfully.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

What would cause a pack of wolves to go on a thrill kill ?
Im very curious about that .


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Maybe they are getting lessons from cats?


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

No idea what makes em do it. But I guess to be fare one could say, the prey animals still havent adapted to the re introduction of wolves and are not knowledgeable enough to hide/defend themselves yet. Its that whole evolution thing. And although it hasnt been all that long, it only takes a few generations to lose key survival tactics. OR because they took a Canadian species of wolf to introduce them here, it maybe that these wolves just had so many more animals. I would guess its a bit of both and a touch of who knows.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I wonder if they are teaching the younger ones maybe ? Its a sad thing to see or witness for sure. But it think it is what you mention above. Many things factor into it . The prey just doesnt have a clue and there is more prey available to them. Very interesting thought ^^TDG-FARMS.


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

He's really gorgeous but scary..


----------



## iStone57 (Sep 4, 2013)

I had a pet wolf 15 years ago. Rescued her from a drug house when she was just a cub - around 3 months old. She lived in the house with me and my dog, so she thought that she was a dog. She preferred premium dog food and was a very dainty eater, which made me wonder where the phrase, "wolfing down" one's food came from. 
This photo is wonderful! Thanks for sharing!



Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Sorry to say, but I hate wolves! As tdg farms said, there are WAY to many here in Montana, and the elk population is getting too low. They protect wolves from being hunted, but allow the wolves to kill off our elk and deer.
The ranchers around here shoot wolves on site, because they've lost too many calves and sheep. And a lot of people trapped them this winter as well. IMO, wolves are just bigger, more dangerous coyotes, so we should manage them like coyotes too. 
And I hate how the people in our town say "save the wolves" when they don't have any animals to worry about, and don't understand the need for balance in the ecosystem. Therefore , the ranchers and people trying to make a living through cattle and hunting and such suffer.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

I think it tends to be hybrids that do thrill killing more than straight wolves. I like wolves in their habitat, but I have animals to protect and I have no problem with people killing ones who bother livestock as long as they've taken reasonable precautions to keep them away first. In theory the population should shift to favor the ones who are more wary of civilization.


----------

